# preferred brands of mono for shock leader



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Currently have been using Ande premium and Berkeley bg. I'm looking for something softer and less memory available in 50 to 80# if it's out there. For fishing.


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

Trilene Big Game


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Ditto, BBG.


----------



## poloman (Nov 6, 2014)

Trilene has been good to me.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Agreed ... Trilene Big Game !


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Tapered shock leaders by:Varivas, Ultima, or Sakuma.


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

What are you using the 80 for?


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

dawgfsh said:


> What are you using the 80 for?


I'm a little leary of slinging 10 and 12 with 50# line. Don't always use 10 12oz, in fact I rarely do, but if I drive 2 hours and 8 won't hold, I'll try 10 or 12 before saying f-it and going home.


----------



## Jersey Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

Benji said:


> Currently have been using Ande premium and Berkeley bg. I'm looking for something softer and less memory available in 50 to 80# if it's out there. For fishing.


I would us100 lb.lb braid it goes threw the guides easy makes a small knot seems to wear well.


----------



## stonekerst (Jul 14, 2011)

Sakuma 50 to 70 personal favorite for clean ground followed by Ultima powerflex when color don't matter and Ande premium and BG


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Iv been using the big game it's pretty good. Was just seeing if there was anything better. Have heard a lot of interesting stuff about sakuma, is there anywhere in Hampton Roads that carries it or is it an online buy? Would like try it.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

40# or 50# Sufix Superior, clear. 1/2# spool will last you a long time.


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

I use 20# Sufix Superior, High vis yellow. 40# to 50# BG clear shock leader. Last year I used 40# floro clear for the shock. Worked out great. This year i'll try 40# to 50# floro clear for all my shock leaders and see my hook ups increase.:fishing:


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

50# Ande or Berkley Big Game if throwing 7-8 n bait
60# Ande or BBG if having to throw 10 n bait.


----------

